# Double booking question



## spydrpunk182 (Jun 22, 2011)

Does it state anywhere in writing about double booking? if so I'd like to know where so I can show it to the guys on my job... they told me it's not in writing anywhere...


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

I've also heard it's not written anywhere. Apparently it is allowed.


----------



## Rick567 (Mar 3, 2011)

Just for your knowledge, it is called a out of work list. Be considerate to the guy that is really out of work and needs to feed his family.


----------



## spydrpunk182 (Jun 22, 2011)

I never DB, however I know guys that do... I just hoped it was in writing somewhere because they don't care about their brothers only themselves...


----------



## Divecoz (Jun 23, 2015)

If you are referencing an I.O. * by-law* There is none That I am aware of.. Numerous Local Unions have by-laws addressing the issue.. Like many things in life we were, as Brothers , expected to act honorably. So Much for that huh? It was said believed and lived by MOST , at one time not all that long ago that we IBEW BROTHERS were 1 for All and ALL for 1. I see that nolonger exist as well.


----------

